# anyone take Losac?



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

when my 16 yr old daughter was being scoped for Crohns she was also diagosed with Gastritis, even tho she has no sypmtoms other than nausea. Her nausea seems to be worse at night tiime. Do any of you use this med? She is to use it for 6 wks only. She has been on it for about 3 wks now, and the nausea isn't getting any better, maybe even worse.What do you think?sweetbon


----------

